# Club Euro - ET2 pre-meet event -February 7, 2014



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

New for Euro Tripper 2!

Simply Clean and Euro Tripper Promotions have teamed up to create something special. 

Club Euro will be Friday night before the car show Saturday. 

Combining an awesome Club event and a Euro car meet.

The Club- DJs spinning the latest in , House, Deep House, Dubstep and other hot dance music under a big event tent, with lights, and a cool and chill dance atmosphere. Food, drink, music, lights, good times. 

The Euro meet- bring your Euro car and display it, hang out, park around the event tent and meet some new people. 

Club Euro tickets are $5.00. Everyone requires a wristband to be in the event area. Travel to the event by Euro and park in the meet, and get free wristband for a passenger. Tickets can be purchased on the Euro Tripper site. ( www.eurotrippershow.com ). 

Club Euro will run from 7:00pm - 1:00am.


----------

